# AF Turnouts - Switches



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

I did searches here and not found what I need.

I give up...not really. I know very little about AF tinplate trains, though long HO guy and John Allen fan...etc. Trains not unfamiliar...

I have 322 AC AF set from 50s, mine, to which I added a few cars and stuff, couple more switches, and couple engines. 

I run only one engine at a time...set switch turnouts accordingly...

I remember things accurately. 

When we put up train on floor in 50s, we ran the figure eight with two switches...aand maybe outer loop or sidings...

The switches were auto and connected. 

Never had a problem, but had to keep other engines off tracks.

Nowadays, I set up track and switches, manually or not controlled, and cannot get power tp certain sections, if the turnouts are in certain positions (?) 

Was not that way in past, as engine ran no matter what...

Do the switches have to be connected to power? I sorta figured not. (I have semi/auto and auto turnouts)

Might the contacts under the frog need cleaning???Seems odd, if they do and the rest work.

Seems the things should function connected or not, and so on. 

Shoot me!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 4 wires to power the turnouts do not need to be connected to run the trains. There is a small button between the straight and diverging legs of the turnout, it is marked regular and 2 train operation. I regular all the rails are powered, in 2 train the power is routed only in the direction the turnout is aligned with. With proper positioning of the track power clips it allows multiple engines on the layout and only the one on the track the turnouts are aligned with will get power. It sounds like you want all the turnouts set to regular operation so the entire layout is powered at all times.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

AM, appreciate it. I know squat...but learning...I used to have two turnouts hooked up and no problems...now I need drugs...

Yes, all are set to regular operation, and if working, not enough juice...have to work on that part...

Right now, no power to switches...process of madness, elimination...like I wrote, shoot me!

I just disconnected all switches and will begin to add one at a time, just the turnout, no power, no attached trackage and see what happens.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In my experience just moving the frog and the 2 train button back and forth several times keeps the contacts clean enough for the turnout to pass power to the connected track sections. What I do find is the 690 track clips relax over time and the rail corrodes so there is poor contact. I have to clean the rails where the 690 clips on and slightly bend the metal under the fiber board to get a good connection. That is always the first thing I check when the engine runs erratically or not at all. 
Make sure of course that the track and the pickup wheels are clean. When assembling track I always clean the pins and bend them slightly. If I plan to leave the track assembled for more than just the Christmas season I put a small amount of electrically conductive grease on the track pins.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

AmFlyer, am working on it, crazy stuff. Forgot how it can get to you...much thanks...you got it right...plug-in first...then the soothing meds.

Crazy thing is, I have this track on carpet, and first loop with switches went almost perfect, so I went to figure 8 to simplify, with couple sidings and snafu...now with just the eight, seems to do okay, well better. 

I keep on truckin', as they say.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the 690 clip-ons too. What I found is you have to put the clip-ons on a piece of track going into the turn-out, or out of the turn-out, on the straight portion, not the curved or turn-out section. I went out of my mind one day trying to figure out why I wasn't getting power to the straight portion of the turn-out with the clip-on on the curved section, and eventually I moved the clip-on to a piece of track going into the turn-out on the straight side..I hope this all makes sense,lol...Anyways, it worked for me, maybe the turn-out was cursed,lol..


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, I took the cleanest pair and cleaned the rails, frog area and the hidden contacts. This pair works well in all positions. Only trouble is the 370 tends to stop on one, while the old Atlantic 300 now cruises through them easily. Life is good. Thanks. 

The 370 is very touchy...working on that and more. Will let you know the results. Thanks, again.


----------

